# 2005 2.5 altima check engine light



## blade4252 (May 4, 2009)

i have a 2005 nissan altima 2.5 and it wont start without pressing on the gas and from time to time while driving it will die. i pulled the trouble code and it keeps giving me PO335 which is crankshaft position sensor A circuit malfunction. PLEASE HELP!!!!!


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

You'll need a new crank sensor. I swear they've gone throught sooo many different styles of those sensors and still have problems with them going bad over and over again. By the way, call and see if your recall has been done and you might get it done for free!


----------

